# is there some rumors about LR v6?



## mantra (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi
i bought lightroom v4

well in the past days i thought about upgrade to v5

but i read some post about the new release of v6

i don't want to spent money for an unless upgrade, i mean in case about an incoming v6 release it would be not a good idea

thanks in advance


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2014)

Adobe announced some while ago that there would be a big "Creative Cloud" announcement on June 18, which is being broadcast live at 1pm ET. Because Lightroom happens now to be available by subscription to the Creative Cloud (along with a lot of other Adobe products), some "pundits" have jumped to the conclusion that this announcement is going to be about the release of LR6.

Personally, I doubt it very much.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2014)

LR5 was released March last year, so 15 months ago.  Release cycle is usually 15-24 months ish.  Make of it what you will.  No one who knows release dates will be able to share that information.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2014)

The title of your post is appropriate. Yes, there are some rumors.  There is almost always a rumor.  There is no indication other than the Adobe CC announcement on June 18th.    If you subscribe to the LR/PSCC bundle for $120USD per year.  You will immediately get LR5.x, PSCC and LR6 when it is released.  Alternately, you can D/L the LR5.4 free trial and see what happens on June 18th before making a buy decision.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 11, 2014)

mantra said:


> Hi
> i bought lightroom v4
> 
> well in the past days i thought about upgrade to v5
> ...



Yes... you just started one !


----------



## mantra (Jun 11, 2014)

hi
thanks!
i guess i will wait ...
it's just matter of money 
thanks


----------



## mantra (Jun 15, 2014)

hi 
may i ask a question ?
it's related to photoshop cc too
i guess lightroom v6 will be clouds , and now there is a promotion photoshop cc and lightroom for 12.29€ for each month
but what i have never understood is
if i will pay for every month 12.29€ (or more) , could i upgrade to photoshop cc2(cc3) and lightroom 6 (and 7) ?
or i can get the update for only cc and the lightroom v6?

thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 15, 2014)

mantra said:


> i guess lightroom v6 will be clouds



Don't believe it until it happens, if it does.



mantra said:


> if i will pay for every month 12.29€ (or more) , could i upgrade to photoshop cc2(cc3) and lightroom 6 (and 7) ?
> or i can get the update for only cc and the lightroom v6?
> thanks



Yes, the subscription means that upgrades to Photoshop and Lightroom will be available to you. You don't have to install the upgrades if you don't want to.


----------



## mantra (Jun 15, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> Don't believe it until it happens, if it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the subscription means that upgrades to Photoshop and Lightroom will be available to you. You don't have to install the upgrades if you don't want to.


thanks John
but i did understand one thing
will photoshop cc be update to cc2 ?
i mean i pay , but for what ? for cc updates only , or i could update to cc without paying extra money

thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 15, 2014)

You can only get cc by subscribing. 

From what Adobe said last year, there will be no "cc2", but "cc" gets updates throughout the year.


----------



## mantra (Jun 15, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> You can only get cc by subscribing.
> 
> From what Adobe said last year, there will be no "cc2", but "cc" gets updates throughout the year.



thanks
but i can't believe adobe will keep cc forever or for several years

adobe will release in the future a cc2 or after CS6/CC a CS8 ..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2014)

mantra said:


> adobe will release in the future a cc2 or after CS6/CC a CS8 ..



CC is ongoing updates - for as long as you stay subscribed, you'll always have the latest version.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2014)

mantra said:


> thanks
> but i can't believe adobe will keep cc forever or for several years
> 
> adobe will release in the future a cc2 or after CS6/CC a CS8 ..


Creative Cloud is not a versioned app but a process integrating several apps including LR. The current version of PSCC is 14.2  It has new functionality not available in PSCC v14.0. Photoshop and everything formerly in the Creative Suite is only available as a continuing subscription. Lightroom and PSE were not a part of the Creative suite and are still sold with a traditional license.   The next release of Photoshop will likely contain a new feature called focus masks.  Whether this will be called version 14.3 or version 15.0 remains to be seen on June 18th and really no longer matters.  Decimal releases (.x) used to be bug releases and were free and you only paid for an upgrade when there is a full number revision (14 to 15 etc) With the subscription model there is not upgrade cost on the cost of a continuing subscription


----------



## chris-bishop (Mar 28, 2015)

My understanding is
Lightroom will continue to be available as a stand alone package, as well as part of the CC package.
Photoshop can only be purchased as part of the CC package. I assume therfore there will be no new version of Photoshop, as we used to expect, just updates via CC, which you can download and use if you want to.
June could prove this wrong?


----------



## mantra (Mar 29, 2015)

hi
i think it will be like photoshop cc , subscription only


----------



## tspear (Mar 29, 2015)

mantra said:


> hi
> i think it will be like photoshop cc , subscription only



I doubt Adobe would change on this for the next release. When moving Creative Studio to a subscription model, Adobe announced the changes a couple of releases before it was the only choice. So far, Adobe has maintained that a stand alone version of LightRoom will continue to be supported and produced. I see no reason for Adobe to make such a change and go back on commitments they have previously made.
At some point, will subscription be the only way to license LightRoom? Likely, but Adobe seems pretty good about announcing such a change and so far they have been stating the opposite.

Tim


----------



## Modesto Vega (Mar 29, 2015)

Whatever announcement Adobe makes in June will be known when the announcement is made (not before), we can speculate endlessly. We can also start small fires by saying that LR will be subscription only and trigger another heated debate about the virtues of subscriptions vs stand alone licensing. Sincerely, I hope we don't; personally I do not care much for such a debate, I do not think it adds anything to my knowledge of LR and post-processing.


----------

